# Phiole der Sande



## Itzele (9. März 2014)

hallo!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an alle die bereites das Rezept haben und auch herstellen. Stimmt es das mann mit einer Alchi Spezisierung , glaub es waren Tränke, mehrfach Proccs bekommen kann ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2014)

Kurz um: nein


----------

